
Show HN: Fiets – Opinionated feed reader and filter - ondy
https://github.com/ondy/fiets
======
Freak_NL
Trivia: _fiets_ (roughly pronounced as _feats_ ) is Dutch for bicycle. So
despite the author claiming that it doesn't have anything to with bicycles,
it, well, means bicycle.

~~~
ondy
Well, yes, thanks for pointing that out. And btw. thanks for reading the
readme :-)

------
amaccuish
Lovely to see Fever API emulation. I wrote my own for Selfoss. My current
reader, Nextcloud News, doesn't implement it. I'm tempted to write one so I
can use Reeder again when I'm on a Mac.

~~~
kaffee
I've been searching for a self-hosted feed reader for some time. Looks like
Nextcloud News is unmaintained. Is it still worth looking into? (Java is a
step too far, so I'll pass on Fiets.)

~~~
amaccuish
Ye it's unmaintained as of now :( I hope someone picks it up, I only have time
for small adjustments. It's great to have everything all in Nextcloud.

